# Air Purifier



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

After 6 weeks of living primarily indoors, we have had it! 
The lack of fresh air really is driving us insane...and now my wife and I are both waking up hangover-lack-of-fresh-oxygen sypmtoms on a daily basis.

I foresee moving from Dubai within the year, just for that reason alone.

Right, now that that is out of my system - we are getting more plants for the bedroom, and since the weather finally is cooling, we are starting to open windows to get some 'Dubai fresh' air.

In addition, can someone recommend a decent, but not too over-priced, air purifier - and where we can get it?

Thank you.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

The 3M Filtrete has worked very well for us, and obtaining replacement filters also seems possible unlike some other brands. They sell them at ACE hardware and also at some pharmacies.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Polar - any indication of initial costs and filter replacement costs (once a year?) ?

Thanks


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> Thanks Polar - any indication of initial costs and filter replacement costs (once a year?) ?
> 
> Thanks


Sure - the initial purchase at ACE hardware is about AED 650, and comes with four filters which is enough for one year. Individual filters sell for about AED 85, and last for about three months. It's actually rather disgusting to see how quickly the filters get dirty.. the Dubai air is definitely not very clean!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi and sorry for hijacking, but do you guys know where I can find an ozonizer for water purification?


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

this 3M Filtrete product seems more in my price range - I have seen others from 999-2199 AED...I will certainly drop into ACE today and collect one.

what about these guys: http://www.eco-smart-air.com/homeoffairpure.html ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I can not explain how to get there, but there is a water store in karama area that I have friends go get parts for the water r/o units as well as know a number of stores in sharjah that have water purification supplies. If you do not find anything, could get you a number to a 'friend' who could tell you where they are located (marine/reefing buddies who I just sort of know cuz they have marine tanks).


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah, the 650 AED one is for a room size of about 14 sq metres. 
For a room of 16 sq m - its about 995 AED.

We have a room of just under 20 sq m....hmm - I guess I need to find something that will be able to manage that size of a room....

I got a quote for Air Purifier XJ2100 (HF210) for 749AED from Eco Smart...but this one apparently doesnt need a filter changed. How does that work then?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have air purifiers at home that I use as have large dogs (gosh, do I already miss my saint bernard slober bucket) and have had both types. The ones that you replace seemed to work a little better but the cost is not worth it in the long run if you have pets and kids that will cause you to have to replace them more often. 

You just have to wash them like once a year for the non replacing type filters if I remember correctly. They still have a carbon type prefilter that has to be replaced though.


----------

